# What Did You Get In 2006?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just been going through my (somewhat disorganised) files and here`s what I got this year











Seiko-Yao `5` 21 Jewel 7S26A.

Invicta Ghost Diver `2300`, Miyota 21 Jewel, 8200 Series.

Poljot Aviator Chronograph, cal3133 23 Jewels.

Vostok Albatross Amphibia case Radio Operator,2409A 17 Jewels

Elysee `16319` 44mm, Miyota 8200 series 21 Jewel Auto.

Pobeda (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602 c1990`s

Newmark c1950`s, unjeweled Pin-pallet

HMT Jawan W10, 17 Jewels, Made In India c1960`s/70`s (?)

Aviation 1953, unjeweled Pin-pallet

Umbro `Sampdoria` U465B

Accutron 218, dated `N0` (1970)

UMF Ruhla, Made In GDR, unjeweled UMF 24 Movement c1950`s/60

Sekonda Automatic, Slava cal2427, 27 Jewels (double spring)

Services Electric, 17 Jewel UMF #25 Movement, c1970

Citizen `7` Miyota 8200 Series 21 Jewel Automatic

3 swiss Pin-Pallet watches

Aviation `No 5` 1939 (ladies watch)

Raketa cal 2609 17 Jewels

Raketa `Hammer & Sickle` Slava cal2428 26 Jewels

Citizen Dolphin Divers, NH8050-01LT, cal8200 21 Jewels

Ingersoll Triumph, Un-Jeweled Pin-pallet,Made in Gt Britain

Bao Xuan, 17 Zuan, Made In China

Roamer Stingray` JT`, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels

Le Cheminant, Unitas 6380, 17 Jewels

Aviation `No.1`circa Mid `50`s, Newmark Pin-Pallet No Jewels

Aviation `Made In England`c1950`s (ladies watch)

`Friendship` watch, 17, ZSE 17 Zuan, made in China

Benrus (17 Jewels ?) `Swiss `c1950`s?

Utex, Felsa cal. 465 17 Jewels, `Swiss Made` c1950`s?

Vostok Komanderski cal 2414,17 Jewel Manual Wind (white dial)

Vostok Komanderski cal 2414,17 Jewel Manual Wind (black dial)

Vostok Komanderski cal 2414,17 Jewel Manual Wind (sunburst dial)

Services Aintree, Unjeweled Pin-pallet

Limit, Made in China `ZLT` 17 Jewels

Ural `ЧЧэ` ? 16 jewel movement

RLT-29, Rhonda cal.503 1 jewel (silver on black dial)

RLT-29, Rhonda cal.503 1 jewel (blue on yellow dial)

Sekonda(Poljot) Alarm, cal 2612 18 Jewels

Vostok Amphibia `KГБ`,31 Jewel cal2416b

Seiko Manual Wind, Cal6602 17 Jewels, October 1967

Citizen Newmaster, cal.1800 Series 17 Jewels, Manual Wind

UMF Saxon, Made In GDR

Buran, cal2614 17 Jewels

RLT-P.XIIV, ETA cal.2824-2, 25 Jewels, made @ 02/06

Lip Chronographe cal Vd54

Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels

Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, Cal.505 7 Jewels c1965

Perona 17 Jewels c 1960`s

Sekonda Deluxe 18 Jewels (undated)

Sekonda Deluxe 18 Jewels (dated)

Casio "Super Illuminator" - MTD-1048A-1A2VEF

Time for my medication me thinks









So wot did you get?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Mach

You obtained (purchased, swopped or otherwise) 52 watches this Year.

Average of one a week.

Frightening
















You need help









But then, so do I and half the forum members
































Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Go on then..Tell us what that lot cost....

I know you know


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Go on then..Tell us what that lot cost....
> 
> I know you know


I haven`t totalled it up yet


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mac are you sure you WORK at the unit and aren't a client??









That's a tremendous haul, well done


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Came in and stayed in 2006

Glycine Airman Vintage V

Archimede Pilot-Fliegerkrone

Damasko DA36

Damasko DC57

Stowa Antea

Stowa Marine

Omega Dynamic Date

Eterna KonTiki Sport

Breitling Superocean

Seiko 6309-7040 (grey dial)

Casio G-Shock GW-9000-1J Mudman

Zenith Rainbow Elite Diver

Longines Spirit L2.699.4.23.6

Came and left in 2006:

Citizen Eco-Drive

Zeno Explorer (ETA)

Seiko SKX781 Orange Monster

Zeno Army Diver (Ref. 485)

Bulova Dress Watch

Casio G-Shock GW-500U

Seiko 6309-7040 (black dial)

Explorer Style

Left in 2006:

Zeno Army Diver

Zeno Explorer (Miyota)

Timefactors	PRS-6

Glycine Airman 2000

Marathon US Army Field

Omega Speedmaster Racing

Seiko SNM011 Samurai

Zeno Explorer (Miyota)

Seiko SKXA35

Seiko SKX007

Marcello C	Tridente

JÃ¼rgen & Gallai Pilots

Omega Aqua Terra Big Chronograph

Timefactors	Precista PRS-53

Marcello C	Nettuno 3 (blue dial)

So, that's 12 in for 2006, another 8 in and out in the same year, and 15 from previous years that left the stable. (Yes, I do have them all in a spreadsheet, and I do know it's sad







)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My 2006 additions are:

Doxa Sub600T-Graph x 2 - Professional and Sharkhunter

Breitling Professional Aerospace Avantage

Breitling Aeromarine Chrono Avenger M1

Glycine Airman SST06

I have sold a few to help pay for them


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Mac are you sure you WORK at the unit and aren't a client??


Well you know that saying.... " _You don`t have to be mad to work here_...."


















> That's a tremendous haul, well done


Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I havent a clue what came in or out









And John, Ive been saying for years that Mac was a 'client' that has assumed the real Macs identity...The real Mac is heavily sedated somewhere for believing hes really a Psyc nurse.......


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then..Tell us what that lot cost....
> ...


That is the frightening part Mach.























I won't do it, for that reason + i'm becoming senile anyway, so why try to remember


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I havent a clue what came in or out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So instead of being a client who believes he`s a Psychiatric Nurse but who is actually heavily sedated somewhere, I`m really a client who has stolen my identity and is pretending to be a Psychiatric Nurse









Jason your over working yourself, you need another holiday, Oh I forgot those will be out of the question for the next few years






























BTW I`m glad to see you still admit that you _*"haven`t a clue"*_


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

JoT said:


> My 2006 additions are:
> 
> Doxa Sub600T-Graph x 2 - Professional and Sharkhunter
> 
> ...


That is a quality haul JoT.

You do need this one JoT.










It belongs to Mach but has your name on the dial.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > My 2006 additions are:
> ...


Yeah it used to belong to him but now it`s mine, all mine, my precious


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

It all started with Knut offering to repair a Timex 'Electric'for me, then the illness tok hold, I'm now hooked and can't resist them. It's even expanded to mechanical and automatic Timex.

Here's my 'Electric' collection since starting in July.










Thanks Knut


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve just been going through my (somewhat disorganised) files and here`s what I got this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody Hell, Mac! - And that lot's _in addition_ to what you started the year with







. Do you have them all numbered and use a bingo-calling machine to decide which one to wear in the morning? You can't keep them all wound up, can you, or do you just bung the lot in the tumble-dryer for half an hour?









By those standards I've had a extremely pedestrian year. This is what I started with:










And these are what will be seeing in 2007:










Happy New Year everone!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

williamsat said:


> It all started with Knut offering to repair a Timex 'Electric'for me, then the illness tok hold, I'm now hooked and can't resist them. It's even expanded to mechanical and automatic Timex.
> 
> Here's my 'Electric' collection since starting in July.
> 
> ...










another great haul, you and mac are making me feel better about my addiction


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I dont even want to think about it....frightening!!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Too many and strayed too far from the vintage focus I did, will fix that though shortly. Probably the nicest piece this year for me I think would be the Delbana 50's 18K chrono.

And Mac, too many watches you should sell the Roamer.


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Impressive list mach.

I'm too scared to do that - it would ruin my New Year. May have a go

next week some time.

While I'm here - Happy New Year to all RLT'rs
















Maseman


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Brought & sold in 2006:

1999 Breitling Colt Automatic

Omega SMP Quartz

Vintage Auto Seiko Divers 7005 8052

Brought & kept in 2006:

Marcello C Nettuno 3 Automatic

Fortis B42 Cosmonaut GMT Automatic

Casio Fishing Gear Illuminator

Apoguam Militare GMT (to be sold in the very near future!)

Sold in 2006

Blue Seiko Sports 200 Chronograph

Yellow / Blue Seiko Chronograph

Tissot Sport Chronograph

Kept in 2006:

Maurice Lacroix Miros Chronograph

A brought and sold quite a few other watches as well but I didn't count them as them as they were never really part of my collection. That leaves me with 4 watches (not counting the Apoguam) with another on the way shortly.

This was the first year that I really got into collecting watches after discovering the joys of ebay and forums like this one! Compared to some of you I've had a pretty quiet year in the buying / selling stakes but previouly I don't think I'd purchased more than one watch in a year! I planning to be pretty sensible with money in 2007, but I'm sure there will be some more arrivals and departures at some point!

Have a happy 2007


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

er you mean what am I still getting! wife is pissed now. added this freshly serviced Sea-Gull auto from a local guy. those are reflections on the lug from the white paper! never ends


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hotmog said:


> Bloody Hell, Mac! - And that lot's _in addition_ to what you started the year with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the tried and tested *eeny, meeny, miny, moe* method


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody Hell, Mac! - And that lot's _in addition_ to what you started the year with
> ...


That's not PC anymore Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hotmog said:
> ...


As the two persons from the Thought Police at my door have just informed me


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Mach, 52 watches in one year, the first one word that springs to mind is..........

congratulations.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > My 2006 additions are:
> ...


Thanks Roy ... I used to have JoT but mac wore me down ....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sacked, what a relief.
















And a Granddaughter.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I couldn't possibly create such a list without the collection right in front of me. I suppose I should be keeping closer track...

Beyond that, it would be distressingly longer than Mac's, thouhg on the bright side I did begin to flip/trade/sell this year - finally!

Happy New Year to everyone, here's to great watch adventures in 2007!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nalu said:



> , though on the bright side I did begin to flip/trade/sell this year - finally!


Im still here and waiting for the PM Colin 

You must have got bored of it by now......


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> .... thouhg on the bright side I did begin to flip/trade/sell this year - finally!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

JoT said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Agree JoT, Mach is very wearing


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Like water on stone









You`ll all be vegetarian, tree hugging, yogurt knitting, cat loving Liberals by the time I`ve finished with you


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Like water on stone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm up for a yogurt knitting course - where do I enrol?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Like water on stone
> ...


I'm just UP FOR IT, where do I enrol


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Like water on stone
> ...


It isn`t something you can be taught grasshopper, when the time is right you will know what to do, *ooommmmm*


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Now that is funny





















Grasshopper


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hotmog said:
> ...


One tries ones best









And before you start Welshman I know I`m very trying, but as they say "if at first you don`t succeed, try, try & try again" as in water v stone


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Like water on stone
> ...










......


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


You are a true Zen Master, O Wise One; I merely an unworthy acolyte.

The unenlightened seek to know of a flag that is seen to move in the wind - "Is it the wind that moves the flag, or the flag that moves the wind?" You well know that the answer is neither - it is the mind that moves.

My mental powers being not yet sufficiently advanced to handle the more esoteric attributes of yogurt, I shall stick to knitting spaghetti for the time being.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hotmog said:
> ...


He is a good egg but Zen Master, that is pushing the boat out a bit too far.








OLD WISE ONE, maybe










Otherwise he may get bigheaded and we could never have that, could we!!!!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> He is a good egg but Zen Master, that is pushing the boat out a bit too far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're probably right - a real Zen Master wouldn't have a need for quite so many watches, as he knows that time is an illusion anyway.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

hotmog said:


> ... as he knows that time is an illusion anyway.


HERETIC!!!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

limey said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > ... as he knows that time is an illusion anyway.
> ...


Burn him at the stake.

PS. If time is an illusion, I have to many illusion indicators.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I collect watches, not time 

Now is the real illusion


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what did I get in 06?

another year older and deeper in debt


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

So, anyway, back on track. Actually that seems to be a recurring comment in several threads over this New Year weekend...

I started 2006 with a Le Cheminant Master Mariner, Omega Seamaster Pro mid-size, Rado Integral and a Chase-Durer Pilot Commander JSF.

I ended 2006 with the above plus O&W M6, Seiko SKXA35, Bostok Amphibia, Seiko 7002-700J, Citizen courtesy of MarkF, Citizen NY2300-09B, Citizen NY0040-17L, two silicon rubber straps and 1 NATO from RLT, and waiting on delivery of 3 nylon divers straps and a lumpy.

Oh,

I also bought an Orient titanium ladies watch for my wife's birthday.

I need to do pictures...


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

limey said:


> So, anyway, back on track. Actually that seems to be a recurring comment in several threads over this New Year weekend...
> 
> I started 2006 with a Le Cheminant Master Mariner, Omega Seamaster Pro mid-size, Rado Integral and a Chase-Durer Pilot Commander JSF.
> 
> ...


Martin

Notice one excellent watch in your collection, the Master Mariner









What did I add to my collection.

Lots and lots and lots of Le Cheminant watches
















Roy


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I got my entire collection!!!

Citizen 200m Diver (black dial)

Citizen 200m Diver (yellow dial)

Eco Zilla

Seiko 6306-7001

Seiko 7002-700A

Seiko Monster Orange

Seiko Monster Black

Vostok Amphibia

RLT4

Seiko Bel matic

Citizen Chrono

Not quite up to Mach's standard, however not a bad first year!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> I got my entire collection!!!
> 
> Citizen 200m Diver (black dial)
> 
> ...


A good start but really, you`re just not trying hard enough


----------

